# Long term and Internet



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Hi!
When we move down we plan to rent a place for the first year before we decide where to stay long term. I have looked at a lot of offers using internet and what I can see only a few offer Internet. So my question is its possible for us to get internet in our accomodation if its not there. We can of course pay all costs involved and I assume its possible to get. (available wireing and so on)

Regards

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi!
> When we move down we plan to rent a place for the first year before we decide where to stay long term. I have looked at a lot of offers using internet and what I can see only a few offer Internet. So my question is its possible for us to get internet in our accomodation if its not there. We can of course pay all costs involved and I assume its possible to get. (available wireing and so on)
> 
> Regards
> ...


Internet is freely available and as long as y ou are not in a remote village you should also be able to get broadband.
If you are renting you would be required to pay a deposit to Cytanet for connection.
Most rental accomodation will have phone lines so it is only a matter of arranging for connection through Cytanet.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

*broadband*

Thanks. We will need broadband as we plan to work from home until we find some good place for our business

Anders


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

*Internet*



Veronica said:


> Internet is freely available and as long as y ou are not in a remote village you should also be able to get broadband.
> If you are renting you would be required to pay a deposit to Cytanet for connection.
> Most rental accomodation will have phone lines so it is only a matter of arranging for connection through Cytanet.


Hi, just thought I would let you know that as I am retired I did not want the expense of another monthly bill so I went to Cyta (the telephone company) and paid 69 euros for a usb modem, 19.65 euros for a sim card and sign up with Cytanet. I do not know what the procedure is for renting only, but then I only pay 9 euros a month. The download is a bit slow but adequate.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

*Internet*



Pamie said:


> Hi, just thought I would let you know that as I am retired I did not want the expense of another monthly bill so I went to Cyta (the telephone company) and paid 69 euros for a usb modem, 19.65 euros for a sim card and sign up with Cytanet. I do not know what the procedure is for renting only, but then I only pay 9 euros a month. The download is a bit slow but adequate.


Hi!
For us mobile internet is not enough. We have 2-3 computers always connected, my wife build websites and I work with other things online, so we need a broadband connection. But thanks for the tip.

Regards

Anders


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

The deposit is currently 150 euros for CYTA. Speeds are good (there are three to choose from). If you get a place which already has a phone line, connection will be quick (well, Cyprus quick). We had to wait four months for a phone line  as we are in a new-build area.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi!
> For us mobile internet is not enough. We have 2-3 computers always connected, my wife build websites and I work with other things online, so we need a broadband connection. But thanks for the tip.
> 
> Regards
> ...


If that's the case, I suggest that you make sure that broadband is available in the area that you intend to live in as it is not available everywhere in Cyprus.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

*Internet*



BabsM said:


> If that's the case, I suggest that you make sure that broadband is available in the area that you intend to live in as it is not available everywhere in Cyprus.


It will probabbly be in Larnaca but not sure. I learned one lesson during 5 years on Tenerife. Try to live away from the tourist areas if possible. So we will see what we can find for long term.

Just for fun I will test my German satellite Internet. If I look at the satellite cover map it should work without a problem. Deutsche Telecom charge 39 euro per month for 2 Mbit..



Regards

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> It will probabbly be in Larnaca but not sure. I learned one lesson during 5 years on Tenerife. Try to live away from the tourist areas if possible. So we will see what we can find for long term.
> 
> Just for fun I will test my German satellite Internet. If I look at the satellite cover map it should work without a problem. Deutsche Telecom charge 39 euro per month for 2 Mbit..
> 
> ...



we live just outside Paphos, well away from the tourist areas and we love it here. We would not want to live among tourists or where there a lot of houses which are empty most of the year as the owners only come for a few weeks a year.
In the Paphos area broadband is widely available in the outlying villages unless you go very far inland and up into the hills.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Veronica said:


> we live just outside Paphos, well away from the tourist areas and we love it here. We would not want to live among tourists or where there a lot of houses which are empty most of the year as the owners only come for a few weeks a year.
> In the Paphos area broadband is widely available in the outlying villages unless you go very far inland and up into the hills.


Thanks Veronica, we will certainly look at Paphos. I have googled a lot and found many nice long term rents in that area.

Anders


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> It will probabbly be in Larnaca but not sure. I learned one lesson during 5 years on Tenerife. Try to live away from the tourist areas if possible. So we will see what we can find for long term.
> 
> Just for fun I will test my German satellite Internet. If I look at the satellite cover map it should work without a problem. Deutsche Telecom charge 39 euro per month for 2 Mbit..
> 
> ...


Larnaca and its 'suburbs' are fine. Kiti, Pervolia, Oroklini, Aradippou, Pyla, Livadia all have broadband. It is just starting to spread into other surrounding villages but not all have good reception.


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

I have just got my internet connected this morning! We are in the east, in Paralimni and broadband is no problem here. 

If you in rental accommodation then the deposit is €150 per phone line being connected. (i have 2 lines for work)

Connection for phone is €100.44 per line - to be paid on 1st bill or 24 month installment
connection for internet is €78.59 for cyta to instal or €39.30 for self-installation. again this can be paid on 1st bill or 10 month installment. 
line rental is €16.02 per month per line. 

0.512 meg is €26.45 per month
1 meg is €33.36 per month
2 meg is €43.70 per month
4 meg is €81.65 per month. 

as a word of warning if you are not connecting a phone line from the box outside to an existing socket inside the property then you have to get an electrician to install the line and socket inside the house as cyta won't do it. all they do is connect the line at the box on the wall outside.

I went to the cyta shop to arrange this on the 04 may and it got installed today the 13th so it wasn't too long.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

teandto said:


> I have just got my internet connected this morning! We are in the east, in Paralimni and broadband is no problem here.
> 
> If you in rental accommodation then the deposit is €150 per phone line being connected. (i have 2 lines for work)
> 
> ...


Pity that you cant get the speeds and prices that we have in Germany: Today we have 2 different lines. 1 with Cable tv operator. 32Mbit bandwidth for 29.90 per month. Includes the Cable tv with both english and russian channel package.

And 1 VDSL line from phoneprovider with 50 Mbit down and 7 Mbit up for 59.90 per month. This also include phone line and free calls to all german fixline phones. For 8 euro more we can call all EU fixlines for free. This is including VAT. No setup costs.

Anders


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

we had 16 meg in the uk so going down to 1 meg was a bit odd! you can get up to 50 meg fibre optic in the uk now. 

we also had the full sky tv package and a phone line with free calls for £29 a month so yes, its is quite expensive here. 

no wonder cyprus has one of the lowest internet usage rates in europe. I've heard this week as well that they are finally getting more of the villages connected this year so more of the island will be able to get broadband. 

you can also get the tv package as well but its €98.24 for connection and then €21.85 per month for cyta visions. 

my 1 meg seems to be working well enough anyway so hopefully it'll be fast enough to do whats needed.


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Thanks Veronica, we will certainly look at Paphos. I have googled a lot and found many nice long term rents in that area.
> 
> Anders


Can you give me some sites you have googled as we are trying to decide if Cyprus offers what we are looking for in semi retirement and I have struggled to find anywhere that offers long term rentals as opposed to holiday lets
Thanks
Chris


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

We use wireless, as new development has no phone line(mobils cheap) .


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

yummymummy150 said:


> We use wireless, as new development has no phone line(mobils cheap) .


Thank you thats good to know and presumably this works even in the more remote areas - can you give an idea as t ocost?
Thanks Chris


----------



## Nan (Apr 7, 2008)

Changing the subject slightly I to am with Cytanet who do seem to have the monopoly has anybody found any other provider at a more reasonable price
Nan a few kilometres from Pafos


----------



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

*internet in a village*



Veronica said:


> Internet is freely available and as long as y ou are not in a remote village you should also be able to get broadband.
> If you are renting you would be required to pay a deposit to Cytanet for connection.
> Most rental accomodation will have phone lines so it is only a matter of arranging for connection through Cytanet.


Hi. My husband has been in our new home in Kolossi for 2 weeks and I am in the middle of being packed up and apparently we havent got a phone line in the house and desperately want internet connection. We have tried primetel but they dont cover kolossi and wondered if there is any alternative way of getting broadbanc internet without having the huge expense of cytanet having to put poles up to reach our property
Thanks


----------



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

nikko said:


> The deposit is currently 150 euros for CYTA. Speeds are good (there are three to choose from). If you get a place which already has a phone line, connection will be quick (well, Cyprus quick). We had to wait four months for a phone line  as we are in a new-build area.


Hi. We are in a similar position to what you were in and wondered how much it cost you to have a landline installed. We are 400m from the nearest neighbour so we are scared of the possible cost


----------



## phoebee (May 31, 2009)

*on a slightly different internet angle*

Living here in Bangkok, I have the usual landline internet and it works fine. But also, I have a Nokia E61 cellphone with a big screen and a qwerty keyboard. This gets internet fine too, though with obviously less functionality. Since internet is obviously carried over cellphone systems as a matter of routine these days, would I be able to get that facility in Cyprus? i.e. buy local Simcard, get internet automatically as part of the deal?


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

*Long term rentals*



Chris Ward said:


> Can you give me some sites you have googled as we are trying to decide if Cyprus offers what we are looking for in semi retirement and I have struggled to find anywhere that offers long term rentals as opposed to holiday lets
> Thanks
> Chris


Chris,

We are also keeping our eye on long term rentals as we plan to move over next year. Apparently lots of properties become available in November (for Winter) and again in April. If you google "long term rentals" and then a town you are interested in some rental websites will come up. In the Paphos area the paphosfinder website is helpful as it has all kinds of info on the area, villages, photos etc. Maybe similar sites exist for other parts of the island too.

My parents have just rented a place longterm but they went over there to sort it out. If you go there on holiday you can do some exploring and will see rental boards up everywhere and it would be easier to get somewhere cheaper I think. 

Lazer


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Lazer said:


> Chris,
> 
> We are also keeping our eye on long term rentals as we plan to move over next year. Apparently lots of properties become available in November (for Winter) and again in April. If you google "long term rentals" and then a town you are interested in some rental websites will come up. In the Paphos area the paphosfinder website is helpful as it has all kinds of info on the area, villages, photos etc. Maybe similar sites exist for other parts of the island too.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply it is always useful to know others are experiencing the same issues as we are. I think next year I will start going over on a regular basis and rent something when I find what I am looking for even if I don't live in it for a while after that. It will be nice you and your parents are there to help also as hopefully you can advise on nice areas.

Chris


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

Chris Ward said:


> It will be nice you and your parents are there to help also as hopefully you can advise on nice areas.
> 
> Chris


Will be glad to help. My parents are going to be in Polemi from Sept, we are planning to move over in Feb 2010, initially staying with them and then finding our own place to rent hopefully in a nice village with a school that we think will suit our kids (8 & 6 yrs).

By the way, my brother & sister-in-law live in Bishopston, Swansea. Anywhere near you?

Lazer


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Lazer said:


> Will be glad to help. My parents are going to be in Polemi from Sept, we are planning to move over in Feb 2010, initially staying with them and then finding our own place to rent hopefully in a nice village with a school that we think will suit our kids (8 & 6 yrs).
> 
> By the way, my brother & sister-in-law live in Bishopston, Swansea. Anywhere near you?
> 
> Lazer


I live in Llansamlet but am just about to move to Coelbren (pronounced Colbren) a week Saturday which is on the border of the Brecon Beacons as I wanted to move out of the city and have a house with views which this one certainly has. Please give them my email address and I will touch base with them.

Chris


----------

